# So what's the trick to get the pins back into the links?



## TagDogg (Feb 15, 2008)

I am trying to resize the bracelet on my Aquaracer Chronotimer and I've removed the pins with ease. However, getting them back in is a totally different story. The pin only goes about halfway in before it stops completely. I've already bent one pin. This is the toolkit that I have:
http://www.amazon.com/16-Piece-Deluxe-Opener-Repair-Remover/dp/B000T9VK56/ref=pd_sim_misc_8

Can someone offer any advice other than taking it to an AD or buying more tools?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

make sure you have it lined up on the other end. The bracelet can move w/o the pin in it and you were probably pushing the pin into the side of the bracelet and not the hole.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Also, put the pin back in the way it came out. Some pins are wider at one end to hold then in place. The wider end goes in last so you dont have to force it through the entire bracelet. Also check to see if there are any collars for the center links that ar egettin ghung up on something.


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

does your bracelet have a dot on the inside only on one side or is the dots on both sides?


----------



## Kinsan (Jun 10, 2008)

TagDogg said:


> I am trying to resize the bracelet on my Aquaracer Chronotimer and I've removed the pins with ease. However, getting them back in is a totally different story. The pin only goes about halfway in before it stops completely. I've already bent one pin. This is the toolkit that I have:
> http://www.amazon.com/16-Piece-Deluxe-Opener-Repair-Remover/dp/B000T9VK56/ref=pd_sim_misc_8
> 
> Can someone offer any advice other than taking it to an AD or buying more tools?
> ...


I SO feel just like you! I just bought the same watch and tried to size the bracelet myself and bent two pins before I gave up and went to a Tag dealer. The dealer did it at no cost in about one minute, they have a Tag pin pusher tool that works wonders. Placing the pin back in is very tough, the tolerances are so tight!


----------



## csimp (Nov 13, 2009)

Heres what I do. When removing from the 12 o'clock side, push the pin so that it comes out of the crown side and then on the 6 o'clock push it so the pin comes out opposite the crown side. Also the pins will have a little indented hash mark closer to one end of the pin than the other. Put the longer side in first so that it goes in farther before getting caught up on the barrel. We use a small mallet or even a pin pusher gun to finish the job.


----------

